# My 2010 Djinn costume



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, thought I would share my pics this year, I went as a Djinn this year, kinda used Wishmaster Djinn as a reference point. I made the armor out of cintra plastic. it was a bit of a challenge, but after the second try it came out well. and had a friend sew the cap and robe for me. hope everyone likes. it went over well. took first place at two bars


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the costume, but can't stop laughing at the childrens hospital costume.


----------



## dafunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool costume, mr frost


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Hell yeah..awesome!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks guys, I will have to post pics on how i did the armor..


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Absolutely awesome. The details are what makes it great. Well done.

Sorry I'm late to this. I guess I will be making a lot of posts to older posts. 

Oh well


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for appreciating the detail that went into this thing Dragonryder, It was the first time I worked with cintra plastic. it payed off after trial and error


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, some of my best work is through trial and error. Mostly the error part.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ew...super creepy. I LOVE it!


----------

